# Valerie Dawson, Certified and Expereinced



## valerieldawson (Aug 22, 2011)

My family and I are moving to West Virgina in September and I am seeking a part-time medical coding career.  

Attached you will find my resume as the first step in investigating an opportunity as a part-time Insurance Billing Specialist.  I look forward to having an opportunity to put my skills to use for you and your patients.

My current positions are in the offices of Urgent Treatment Clinic and Resources in Healthcare where I am a Medical Coder / Billing Specialist and my responsibilities include but are not limited to posting payments on accounts, encountering daily office visits, answering questions about statements, resolving billing issues and assisting with collection on past due account and collection accounts; ensuring correct use of CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS codes, in conjunction with assisting front desk personal, running courier services, and managing medical records- both electronic and hard copy. 

I have a solid experience in medical records and patient services- both in person and indirectly- which makes me a qualified candidate for the numerous duties expected in a busy medical environment.  I am flexible and adaptable to an ever-changing, fast paced environment.  In addition, I have experience in multi-tasking and taking charge of situations to accommodate the needs of patients and co-works with excellent results. I esteem the value of timely and confidential service.  I have excellent written and verbal communication skills, attention to detail, and strong interpersonal skills which leads to giving my best to each patient and colleague. 

Additionally, I gain much satisfaction from being patient focused and a reliable and participating team player.  I pride myself in offering and accepting  feedback where needed and proactively following up to provide guidance, ask questions, or gather and offer suggestions to the benefit of my team for high quality, timely results. 
 Thank you for taking time from your demanding schedule to examine my desire and proven ability to serve you and your patients. I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------

